# Whats going on with the new 1 cell lipos?



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Most of the new 1 cell lipo batteries (top level cells) have higher IR.

Whats going on??


----------



## nickbell1390 (Jan 19, 2008)

Who's to say that's a bad thing?


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

This is what EA posted about that: 
The batch I just got in is a little lower in RT than the previous batch. Ive cycled 5-6 so far and they are 6900-7000mah. But IR and Voltage are better than the last batch. Still no where near as good as stuff we had last winter. But Im told they had to change some things inside (chemicals) due to new regulations and its whats causing the differences. They are still trying to get everything back to normal with these new regulations.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

QUICK - Everybody start searching for Left Over Batteries from LAST WINTER - before someone comes up with a rule to BAN Last Years Batteries from Competition.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

swtour said:


> quick - everybody start searching for left over batteries from last winter - before someone comes up with a rule to ban last years batteries from competition.


lol! .


----------

